# Summer adventuers & Instagram!!



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

*Summer adventuers & Instagram!!*

Hi everyone!
Here are some pictures from mine and Brodi's recent summer adventures biking and walking in the lake district and trips to the beach. I have just started using Instagram to edit my phots of Brodi and they look really cool.

Has anybody used Instagram for editing photos of their V and what adventures are you getting up to this summer with your V??


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Summer adventuers & Instagram!!*

OMG I love these pix ;D ;D ;D

I have used a different photo editor before, called Photo Studio which I like alot, but I keep seeing instagram pop up and I think I might need it!!

This weekend is camping, plan on doing alot of hiking and swimming - Tanner loves to swim!


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Summer adventuers & Instagram!!*

Okay... I got it!!! Here's Tanner showing the hose some love


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

*Summer adventuers & Instagram!!*

Now those are some seriously cool photos. Nice one mate.


----------



## BrodiVizsla (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Summer adventuers & Instagram!!*

Haha thanks........ tanners_mama that is a cool picture you should definitely get some more this weekend on your hiking trip i'm getting addicted to it i'm taking photos on every walk now to see how i can edit them on Instagram ha  you can really make your V look even more beautiful than they already are ha!

Have fun on your trip and remember to post some of your Instagram photos


----------

